# Load Question. Lots of Strip Heat on 200a Service



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why in the world is there 29kw heat strip in a 3200 sq. ft house? Are there holes in the walls? I came up with 238 demand load


----------



## billyrr (Oct 31, 2011)

*Good Question.....mid Winter Problem?*

There is 12 kw with the 2.5 ton heat pump, and 17 kw with a 4 ton unit.

So agreeing that there's too much strip heat installed by the hvac guy.... If we dropped the 12 to 10kw and dropped the 17kw to 12, we've freed up 7kw.

If I've figured that correctly the load then drops by 30 amps.

Assuming that 238 amps is the correct answer, then we still have a problem, don't we? 

Based on past experience, this won;t be an issue until a January or Feb day with 5 degrees outside, and hvac pulling its full load plus a house full of other loads. You have a lousy Siemens aluminum buss and here comes a melted main breaker and a non-repairable buss...maybe?

I hate doing a service change at 5 degrees with no heat or lights.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just curious, but normally I don't believe you would have strips on and the heatpump on,1 or the other I believe
Could be wrong


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

I think I would have the HVAC guy stage the strips where only half the strips would work if the compressors were running. Once it gets too cold outside for the heatpump then the rest of the strips could be used.


----------

